# Norht Korea wants to glow in the dark



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

This guy is just crazy enough to launch and thinks he can win.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/worl...32c01d-6921-4fe3-8f68-c611dc59f5a9_story.html


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Where do I sign up to push the button?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Wouldn't it be a shame if they had an "accident" the next time they started playing games.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Tin Can Kim or whatever his name is, is an idiot...


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Don't worry. Obama said there would be "serious consequences, so we're good.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Maybe Obummer could hire the thugs that take care of the Willie and Hillary things.............


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Obamazz is a joke , he don't care what happens , as long as it don't happen before he is out of office , or he may want it to happen so he can stay in office . We should just fly over NK and bomb the crap out of them and end it all .


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Maybe he'll schedule a trip and apologize to them.....


----------



## tbw3012 (Sep 9, 2016)

A major earthquake is predicted for Pakistan and if this major earthquake prediction becomes true will you believe in the warnings from the article? Please read this link World war 3 predictions (World War 3 Predictions Coming True - 2016 and Onwards) If this comes true then the predictions for WW3 are true and should be taken seriosuly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> Don't worry. Obama said there would be "serious consequences, so we're good.


Yea, like that line he drew in Syria. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A good place to test the neutron bombs that have been sitting idle all these years


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

And we are stupid enough to sit by while he does, to wait for proof of intent. When Seattle is nuked, that will be proof of intent, but it will be a little late by then.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> A good place to test the neutron bombs that have been sitting idle all these years


There is nothing there worth saving a few 50 megaton jobs incinerating everything would be better.

Post election we could send o'slimer there with a broom to clean up, that job is not too far above his pay grade.

Plus all the emissions will keep him warm.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

The North Koreans are an evil personality cult. Very unpredictable. Even China as limited influence with them.


----------

